# Links > Tutorials >  Askozia tutorial : το ευκολότερο asterisk που στήσατε ποτέ !

## papashark

Σκεφτείτε την ευκολία του στησίματος του Mikrotik σε asterisk !

Το askozia είναι ένα distro asterisk με αρκετά περιορισμένες δυνατότητες. (και δύσκολα προστίθονται νέες)

Τρέχει επάνω σε CF (εγώ το έχω σε 128ΜΒ), σε οποιαδήποτε X86, καθώς και σε wrap/alix/soekris/herologic.

Eχω 2 εγκαταστάσεις σε intel d201 (με κατανάλωση 35-36Watt) και άλλες δύο σε wrap (με μη μετρήσιμη κατανάλωση  ::  )

Η μία από τις εγκαταστάσεις σε wrap, λειτουργεί 1.5 χρόνο τώρα απροβλημάτιστα, με 40 περίπου εσωτερικά τηλέφωνα, σε πολλά διαφορετικά σημεία, επάνω από δίκτυο ασύρματο και VPNs μέσω ιντερνετ.

Ο χρόνος που θέλετε να στήσετε το askozia σε PC είναι περίπου στο 15' αν τα έχετε όλα έτοιμα (δίκτυο, PC με windows, κλπ).

Διασκεδάστε και πειραματιστείτε ελεύθερα  ::

----------


## commando

+++
To εχω δοκιμασει και εγω ειναι αρκετο καλο και ευκολο,βασικα προσεξτε να εχετε μνημη πανω απο 512 και CF πανω απο 64ΜΒ,επισης γινεται και AP σε WRAP,alix,x86 με υποστηριξη πολλων καρτων,κριμα που δεν το προτιμανε πολλοι εδω μεσα πλην του Alexa.

----------


## pathfinder

> +++
> To εχω δοκιμασει και εγω ειναι αρκετο καλο και ευκολο,βασικα προσεξτε να εχετε μνημη πανω απο 512 και CF πανω απο 64ΜΒ,επισης γινεται και AP σε WRAP,alix,x86 με υποστηριξη πολλων καρτων,κριμα που δεν το προτιμανε πολλοι εδω μεσα πλην του Alexa.


Μάλλον ανάποδα τα είπες!Μάλλον μνήμη πάνω απο 64ΜΒ και CF 512ΜΒ ήθελες να πείς. Είναι ενδιαφέρον το project πάντως!!  ::

----------


## papashark

Οσα έχω στήσει είναι σε 128ΜΒ CF (μάλλον φτάνει και η 64 άμα βρει κανείς), και μνήμη είναι είτε 256 είτε 512

----------


## commando

::   ::  
Ναι αναποδα σορρy

----------


## papashark

Μάλλον θα ζητήσω να αφαιρεθούν τα σχόλια που από την μια δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το ίδιο το tutorial, και από την άλλη μπερδεύουν τους χρήστες....

Άμα κάνετε τον κόπο και πατήσετε στο url που έγραψα για το askozia, θα δείτε ότι το image size είναι λιγότερο από 15ΜΒ, οπότε λογικά παίζει και σε 32αρα CF, απλά εγώ έχω μόνο 128αρες. Εκτός από αυτό, όλα τα άλλα που γράψατε περί 512 είναι μπούρδες.

Ακόμα έγραψα ότι εγώ έχω παίξει σε PC και με 256 αλλά και με 512. Το έχω δοκιμάσει και με 128ΜΒ σε PC αλλά η μνήμη ήταν στο 90% διαρκώς, και επειδή το να έχεις παραπάνω από 128 είναι γελοίο σήμερα, απλά δεν δοκίμασα ποτέ ξανα με τόση λίγη (το μικρότερο που έχω σε φίλο και παίζει είναι με 3χ64=192)

Αφού όμως το μηχάνημα μπορεί να παίξει και σε wrap που είχαν 64 ή 128MB μνήμη, μπορεί ο καθένας να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του.

Οπότε αν έχετε να κάνετε κάνα σχόλιο/διόρθωση/συμπλήρωση/παρατήρηση για το tutorial, ελεύθερα, αν θέλετε να γράψετε το μακρύ σας και το κοντό σας, παρακαλώ αλλού...

----------


## fengi1

Και να θες δυσκολα βρισκεις μικρες CF στο εμποριο. Αλλωστε οι τιμες τους ειναι τετοιες που δεν εχουν διαφορα.

Πανο ωραιο. ΘΑ το δοκιμασω.
Δε το βαζεις και εδω http://www.awmn/wiki/index.php/HowTo μη χαθει στο forum.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Bravo Papa! Ότι πρέπει για την περίπτωση που θες ένα απλό μικρο PBX. Ωραίο φαίνεται!
Να και ένα ESXi VM για μια γρήγορη δοκιμή  ::  
http://www.nettraptor.awmn/AskoziaPBX.zip
Και μερικά Packages
http://www.zrnet.it/askozia/
http://forums.askozia.com/index.php?board=28.0

----------


## m0rales

papashark ++++++++++

----------


## papashark

> Να και ένα ESXi VM για μια γρήγορη δοκιμή  
> http://www.nettraptor.awmn/AskoziaPBX.zip


Ιωσήφ, μιας που έχεις ΧΕN στο Μikrotik, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις αν μπορείς να το σηκώσεις μέσα στον router ? (δώσε μονάχα 64ΜΒ μνήμη, θα παίξει, εμένα από την 512 πιάνει μόνο 8%).


Ακόμα να πω ότι το askozia υποστηρίζει H261, H263, H263+ και Η264 για βιντεοτηλεφωνία.

Στην παρακάτω εικόνα μπορείτε να δείτε το X-Lite να μιλάει με μια Mobotix camera μέσω του askozia  ::

----------


## fengi1

Αληθεια τι παιζει και δεν βγαινει ;
http://webcam.papashark.awmn/

----------


## papashark

> Αληθεια τι παιζει και δεν βγαινει ;
> http://webcam.papashark.awmn/


DNS server down, και μάλλον για πολύ καιρό (κάνω αλλαγές στην ταράτσα), θα πρέπει να βρω φιλοξενία των ζωνών μου αλλού...


ΕDIT : Tα περνάω προσωρινά στο ΜΤ, οπότε μόλις εγκριθεί ο νέος Nameserver στο wind θα είναι οκ.

----------


## NetTraptor

@papa Hmmm το Xen στο MT εν δουλεύει έτσι ακριβώς. 
Έχεις 2 επιλογές. Το τρέχεις σαν HVM οποτε και θες VT support, άρα καλο router που και πάλι αμφιβάλω αν κάτι τέτοιο τρέχει σε MT Xen
ή
H paravirtualized (που μάλλον θα έπαιζε παρά του ότι τα conferance Μπορεί να μην τα πηγαίνουν καλά). Κάνεις ολίγη αλχημεία μαζί με αυτό το guide http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/han ... guest.html που είχα βρει (για άλλο λόγο βέβαια και δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει).
Το ωραίο είναι ότι το site http://www.fsmware.com/ ουδέν παίζει (σήμερα? για πάντα?) και είναι λίγο ζόρικα τα πράγματα.
Will keep an eye  ::

----------


## papashark

> ...άρα καλο router που και πάλι αμφιβάλω αν κάτι τέτοιο τρέχει σε MT Xen...


Εχει υπόψιν ότι είναι πολύ κόμβοι που έχουν θηρία routers (Ρ4 διλιτρους, κλπ) αλλά με ελάχιστο τράφφικ, ασχέτως αριθμό λινκ. Από τότε που σταμάτησε να παίζει με το byteme o marios, επανήλθε ο ρούτερ μου στα 5-20Mbit traffic (σε σχέση με τα 150+ που χτύπαγε). Αποτέλεσμα ο ρούτερ είναι στο 10% συνήθως... Εκτός αν το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού και όχι τόσο στην υπολογιστική ισχύ καθαρά.

Θα ήταν καλή ευκαιρία για πολύ κόσμο να αποκτήσει εύκολα και τσάμπα (άντε να πληρώσει μια άδεια ΜΤ όσοι έχουν μαϊμού) ένα μικρό PBX.

Επόμενη λύση είναι να πετάξει τις παλιαντζούρες (wrap) ο acoul  ::

----------


## alexa

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, είναι το ευκολότερο, έχει υποστήριξη για κάρτες που σε άλλα πρέπει να ψάχνεσαι για να τις xρησιμοποιήσεις και από resourses είναι πολύ λιτό στις απαιτήσεις του. Εγώ το έχω σε ένα mini-itx (μόνο και μόνο επειδή καθόταν, και wrap μια χαρά θα ήταν), σε 64ΜΒ CF και 256ΜΒ RAM (και με 128ΜΒ παίζει). Το μόνο που μου λείπει από το trixbox (FreePBX για την ακρίβεια) είναι τα rolling trunks. Γι'αυτό και πειραματίζομαι τώρα με μια υλοποίηση Elastix σε CF.

----------


## binary_dreamer

καλησπέρα.

είδα το thread και το έχω στήσει σε ένα alix και δουλεύει άψογα για μερικά εσωτερικά που έχω.
θα ήθελα να προσαρμόσω 2 γραμμές pots πάνω στο σύστημα μέσα από Linksys SPA3000.
μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει για το πως μπορώ να περάσω τα 2 spas?

By the way, άψογος οδηγός papashark

----------


## gvaf

Θα βάλεις την FXS γραμμή του SPA να κάνει register στο Askozia σαν ενα εσωτερικό.
Θα απενεργοποιήσης το forward της FXS στην FXO του SPA .
Όταν καλείς το εσωτερικό νούμερο της FXS του SPA θα σου ανοίγει την γραμμή για κλήση έξω .

----------


## gvaf

Είναι μεταδοτικός """""" ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ """""
 ::

----------

